# First Build-Advice needed



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi, I am trying my first PC build:

My budget is $1200, and i dont need a monitor.

This pc will be mostly used for gaming.

My requests are:


2 Gigs of ram
At least an 8600 gts 512MB-but choose the best for me considering my budget
a 160 Gig HD will be all i need, i have a WD external
I'm looking at the Core 2 duo 2.66 ghz from Intel (E6750)-------Would an AMD processor be better for gaming?
Please list EVERYTHING i need for a first time build


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Intel beats AMD at the present.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

Please take the time to answer these questions and include them in your next reply.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?
1000-1200 USD

Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?
Intel Cpu, nVidia GPU

Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?Not really

Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?
yes

Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?
not really

Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?
No

Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?
160 Gb; games, documents, pictures, music

Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices?
??

Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?
XP

Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it?
Pick one out that is good

Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?
Basic mouse, quality keyboard(nothing crazy)

Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?
Not really but i will probably reuse a WD external HD

Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?
I will get this myself

Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?
Newegg sounds good

Location: What country do you live in? 
North Carolina, US


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Ok Have a look at this


*ASUS P5K-E/WIFI-AP LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail $150*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131196


*Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz 4M shared L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor - Retail $195*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115029


* Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3160815AS 160GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM $55
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148230


*ASUS EN8600GTS/HTDP/256M GeForce 8600GTS 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card $150*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121069


*CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory $62 ( after rebate )*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034


*OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI ATX12V 700W Power Supply 100 - 240 V - Retail $110 ( after rebate )*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341002


*RAIDMAX KATANA ATX-729FB Black SECC Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail $70*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156077


*Open Box: ViewSonic X Series VX1932wm Glossy Piano-Black 19" 2ms DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 (typ), 2000:1 (DCR) Built in Speakers $190*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824116088R


*Sony NEC Optiarc Black 20X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 20X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM IDE $28
20X DVD±R DVD Burner - OEM
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118003


*Logitech Cordless Desktop 967437-0403 Black 104 Normal Keys 7 Function Keys USB + PS/2 RF Wireless Standard Keyboard Mouse Included - Retail $39*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126150


*Total for hardware $1049
*
Plus 

*Microsoft Windows Vista 32-Bit Home Premium for System Builders Single Pack DVD - OEM $112*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116202

*Total $1161
*


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i think that you can get a 8800gt for that extra $50 it would be well worth it.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Cheapest 8800GT i could find was $269 at newegg

*XFX PVT88PYDF4 GeForce 8800GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail $270*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150252


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Looks very nice. I would look at another monitor though because as I mentioned in a previous post ViewSonic has come under scrutiny for advertising their monitors as HD Ready but not equipping them with HDCP support. Because that one doesn't specify if HDCP support is present, I would look at another monitor.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Really depends on what you want to use your monitor for :wave: but a good point to consider but also with only 1440 X 900 res you are never going to be able to watch full HD anyway 


*What is HDCP?*

HDCP stands for High-Bandwidth Digital Content Protection, a copy protection scheme to eliminate the possibility of intercepting digital data midstream between the source to the display. The format designed by Intel and licensed by Digital Content Protection, LLC using an authentication and key exchange procedure before video and audio is presented. Products compatible with the HDCP scheme such as DVD players, satellite and cable HDTV set-top-boxes, as well as few entertainment PCs requires a secure connection to a compliant display, the process often described as the handshake. Due to the increase in manufacturers employing HDCP in their equipment, it is highly recommended that any HDTV you purchase is compatible. Although most video devices support high-definition video over component output, analog connections are scheduled to phase out in the future or possibly forced to limited resolutions output. 

*Why is it important to me?*

Although manufacturers are still making most products with at least component HD output, new generation of products like HD-DVD and Blu-Ray devices will limit the analog output resolution (Analog defined as Component or RGBHV). The highest resolutions these devices can output (720p/1080i/1080p) will be available on via the digital (DVI or HDMI) connections that employ HDCP encryption. Any new HDTV purchase should have a digital HDCP compatible input. 

It is important to note that HDCP is currently not a standard used in PC monitors, and almost none of these displays have Component inputs. Although PC monitors are HDTV capable, HDCP encryption limits this type of use. If you use an HTPC and want to ensure dual use of your new flat panel display, look for HDCP compatibility.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

There are two different HD standards. you have 720p (1280 x 720) and 1080p (1920 x 1080). That monitor will be capable of 720p and 720i although it will be boxed. You can hook up any monitor with DVI to an HDMI output source like a DVD player or video game console and most will require HDCP support.

If you look at all the new monitors from Acer and Samsung for example, all will support HDCP with a similar price. That is why I am bringing this up.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Ohhh i agree it is a good point to consider, especially if you think you will install a blueray DVD player in your PC to watch HD movies but i don't think it will be an issue for the average user. It could be a major issue in the future when blueray becomes affordable and the PC takes the main stage as an entertainment center

I did manage to find one HDCP supported monitor in the 19" ACER/Samsung widescreen

SAMSUNG 942BW Black 19" 5ms DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor with Height and Tilt Adjustments 300 cd/m2 2000:1 Dynamic Contrast (800:1) $209 after rebate

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001244

Thanks for bringing this up ray:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yep, and that is also a good monitor. Generally I prefer bumping up to the 20" monitors so you can get WSXGA+, but that is a personal preference.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I am of the same opinion, I find the proportion in the 20" better than the 19" as well, the 22" is better again.

I am using a 20" and a 22" after giving up my 19"

If the budget allows 20" would be the way to go. 

19" is still ok tho, I couldn't go back to a non wide screen now tho


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

lol guys...i DIDNT need a monitor


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

is that every thing i need? 

i noticed the gfx card needed power cables where are they?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

A 6 pin pci e connector (it comes out of the new psu though so your fine.)


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The power supply recommended will have all the power cables you will need.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Matt is right on the money again as usual 

The OCZ has 

PCI-E Connectors 2 x 6Pin


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

So its about $900 without the monitor right? should i step up to the 8800 line of gfx?



And whats better? 
The GeForce 8600GTS 256MB 128-bit *OR*

The GeForce 8800GT 512MB 256-bit

?

Mostlikely a retarted question


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

The GeForce 8800GT 512MB 256-bit will walk all over the 8600GTS and if you can fit it in your budget then go for it

it comes in at $971 with the 8600GTS and that includes your OS

ADD $120 for the 8800GT

*XFX PVT88PYDF4 GeForce 8800GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail $270
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150252


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

believe me you want that


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Hmm, so about $1100 for all but the monitor?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

yep...


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

not bad.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

A nice package for around the 1100 dollar mark


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks all


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

post when you get it put together even if everything goes well


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

will do


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Also, what do jumpers do? i know they are on the back of some hardware.
will i have to do anything with them? if so can you tell me what i need to do


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

you shouldn't have to worry about jumpers, there are jumpers on the back of sata 2 hard drive to throttle them back to SATA1. There may be a jumper or two on your motherboard but you should not need to mess with them.
There are also jumpers on the back of your CD/DVD drive so you can set them to master/slave if you are using 2 on the same channel

The only one you may use in the future is to clear your CMOS


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Ahh ok thanks, but if im only getting one dvd drive i wont need to mess with them eh?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh yea, black, that dvd drive you referred me to, does that need to be SATA or IDE?

Page 1


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

The sony DVD drive I listed was an IDE drive. You have an IDE port so might as well use it, it can sometimes make life easier when loading an OS as initially you do not have any drivers for the sata controller. If you do decide to get a second, then I would get a SATA one ( the sata ones don't have jumpers )
The sony drive should be set to master, there will be a legend on the drive if you want to check it anyway.


----------

